# Bit not long enough on router table



## DrillingThrough (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm completely new to routing (and have very little wood work experience too), and have just built a 'router table'. My table is a sheet of MDF with a few holes in it clamped to my Workmate.

The problem I have is that the bit doesn't go high enough. I purchased a bit with a much longer shank, but you need to stick most of the shank in the collet. Only about 10mm of the shank sticks out. I want 1", but I'm about 3-4mm short. Does it matter if it's pulled out an extra 4mm past the line (I'll be going slowly to avoid putting too much stress on it)? My collet is 1/4" and I couldn't see any 1/4" extensions.

I have a 600W Bosch router which has a no-load speed of 33,000rpm. Most bits only allow up to 28,000rpm. Will the work ok with this router?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Peter. You can take the collet out of the router and insert the bit to see how much needs to be inserted. You should use all of the collet but there is no purpose in having any of the shank go past the end of the collet. The 3/4" top is a bit thick, most plates are only 3/8"/10mm. That's a small router so maybe you could dish out the area under the top where the router attachs with a straight bit or dish carving bit. If you reduce the thickness by 6 or 7mm that will still be plenty strong enough.

That router is only meant to turn small bits up to a max of about 35mm diameter. The high rpm should be okay with bits to that size as long as they are not seriously out of balance.


----------



## DrillingThrough (Apr 29, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Welcome to the forum Peter. You can take the collet out of the router and insert the bit to see how much needs to be inserted. You should use all of the collet but there is no purpose in having any of the shank go past the end of the collet. The 3/4" top is a bit thick, most plates are only 3/8"/10mm. That's a small router so maybe you could dish out the area under the top where the router attachs with a straight bit or dish carving bit. If you reduce the thickness by 6 or 7mm that will still be plenty strong enough.
> 
> That router is only meant to turn small bits up to a max of about 35mm diameter. The high rpm should be okay with bits to that size as long as they are not seriously out of balance.


Great, it sounds like it'll be fine as there is loads of shank past the collet and I only need 4mm max.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Peter, really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Peter.


----------

